# DELL to Hell



## Davide (23. November 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben Linuxer.

Ich habe 2-3 kleine Probleme mit Linux. Ich bin leider noch unerfahren was das Thema angeht, aber hier und da kann man sicherlich auf die Erfahrung mit Windoof zurückgreifen.

Ich hab wie in der Überschrift schon beschrieben einen Dell Rechner mit Dell TFT und was nicht alles noch von Dell vor mir liegen.

Jetzt hat einer da drauf Linux 9.0 installiert und scheinbar nicht ganz ohne Fehler. die grafische Anzeige war etwas dürftig, also habe ich versucht den Treiber für die Grafikkarte und ggf. für den TFT zu überprüfen. Ob der Grafiktreiber nun richtig arbeitet, kann ich nicht sagen, aber für den TFT war der falsche angegeben, also hab ich versucht jetzt einen anderen dafür anzugeben. Leider stand der richtige nicht in der Auswahl drin. Habe eine änliches Model mal angegeben und etwas and er farbeinstellung und Auflösung geändert.

Seit dem ist der Rechner tot! :-(

Irgendwie mocte der das nicht. Es stand dass die Einstellungen nach einen Neustart erst aktiv werden, seit dem startet der aber nicht mehr richtig. ich bekomme eine Meldung, das ich mich einloggen soll und ein Paswort eingeben soll, wobei ich beim Passwort keine tasten drücken kann (also ohne Effekt).

Als erstes würde ich natürlich gern wissen, wie ich über diesen Login komme und wieder in (von mir aus mit den alten Einstellungen) Linux. Fals mir das gelingt, würde ich natürlich auch gern wissen ob überhaupt DELL als Linux PC funktioniert.

Ich habe eine original CD zum Monitor, leider weiss ich jetzt nicht wie sich Linux den richtigen Treiber daraus zieht, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob da überhaupt einer extra für Linux ist. Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee wo ich die passenden Treiber finde? Die Dellseite ist etwas verwirrend. Grundsätzlich weiss ich aber auch nicht, wie ich Linux sagen kan, " Hey da ist der Treiber, geh und hol dir den!".

Ups, das wurde jetzt etwas viel, aber irgendwie voll komisch der Rechner und Linux!


----------



## Taubenschreck (23. November 2004)

Dass du bei der Passworteingabe nichts siehst ist normal. Bei Linux sieht man da nicht irgendwie Sternchen o.Ä. Danach, wenn du eingeloggt bist müsstest du KDE starten können, wenn du xserver in die Konsole eingibst. Das mit der Treiber CD, da musst du in Yast. Da steht gleich auf der ersten Seite was von Hersteller CD.Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit helfen konnte.


----------



## Sway (23. November 2004)

Einen Treiber brauchst du nicht für deinen TFT. Du musst nur die Werte deines TFTs in erfahrung bringen. Also kHz, hz und die Auflösung bei der du das ganze betreiben willst. Bei TFTs gibts sogut wie immer nur eine Auflösung. Andere muss er interpolieren und somit wirkt das Bild unscharft und verschwommen. Bei einem 17" ist die Auflösung meisst 1280x1024. 

Wenn du die 3 Werte hast, loggst du dich als root in der Konsole ein, gibst das Passwort ein (siehe Taubenschrecks Posting) und startest sax2. Das ist ein Konfigurationstool von SUSE um die Monitor/Grafikkarte einzustellen.


... viel Erfolg beim versuchen



Und zum Thema "kann DELL kein Linux?" 
Das ist nicht Hersteller abhängig ob Linux darauf funktioniert oder nicht. Es gibt einzelne Hardwarekomponenten die beim einen oder anderen eingebaut werden, die nicht oder noch nicht unter Linux funktionieren. Aber sowas ist mittlerweile schon fast selten bei geworden. Es gibt sogar einen Dell Distributor in Italien oder so, der DELL mit Linux ausliefert. Zwar wird das nicht direkt von DELL supportet, aber es scheint doch so zu sein, das die DELLs mit Standard-Hardware bestückt werden. Somit sollte es da keine Probleme geben


----------



## Davide (23. November 2004)

Danke erstmal für die Infos, ich werde das morgen früh gleich mal testen. bzw. muss erstmal erfragen wie das Passwort genau ist. Hab es ja selbst nicht installiert oder eingerichtet. Melde mich dann hoffentlich mit positiven Nachrichten zurück.

Hatte einfach gedacht, dass Linux auch sowas wie einen abgesicherten Modus hat über den ich im schlimmsten Fall noch Zugrif auf das Systm erhalte.

Bezüglich DELL: Das war eigentlich nicht meine Aussage, sondern die bekamm ich mit dem Rechner quasi überreicht. Das da paar Komponenten nicht so wollen wie man will war so mein erster gedanke, aber nach bischen stöbern, fand ich auch heraus, das DELL ja eigentlich ein Fürsprechen für Linux ist/sein wollte. Mit der einschränkung, dass es für Anfänger jedoch nicht zu Empfählen ist (warscheinlich haben die mich damit auch gemeint!)

Also bis moren früh dann.


----------



## Taubenschreck (23. November 2004)

Es gibt bei SuSE sowas wie nen abgesicherten Modus. Du musst die CD reinlegenund neu starten. Dann kannste irgendwo was mit rescue oder sowas in der Art auswählen..


----------



## Davide (24. November 2004)

Back.

Also bin jetzt sowei wieder im System drin. Hatte root und PW eingegben, dann kam ich über die eingabe yast in die Einstellungen des sax2 (glaub ich) wieder hinein, da konnte ich meine Einstellungen wieder rückgängig machen. Leider bin ich mit dem was ich erreichen wollte aber nicht weiter gekommen. Habe weiterhin nicht die Möglichkeit mit den Grafikwirrwar auf dem Desktop arbeiten zu können. Ich würde gern ein screenshot davon machen, aber geht ja so nicht, vielleicht mit na cam. Bis dahin danke schon mal für alles.


----------



## Davide (24. November 2004)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit von SUSE Linux 9.0 auf 9.1 upzudaten? Quasi eine Updatedatei bei SUSE downloade und ausführen? hab da volle versionen gefunden und einzelne Updates, aber so ein vom 9.0 auf 9.1 find ich da nicht. Oder muss man es grundsätzlich einfach neu aufspielen? Wenn ja, stellt sich da noch eine Frage für mich. Ich habe 1 HD die sich XP und Linux teilen, wenn ich jetzt eine bootfähige CD (Linux 9.1) in das Laufwerk lege gibt es da eine möglichkeit, dass der mir nicht gleich auch Windows beeinflußt?


----------

